# Moving to dubai - indian nationaility



## Vinoth!23 (May 24, 2020)

Hi,

Currently in UK with amazon(nationality - indian).Got a potential offer with amazon in dubai.Main motive is to save money. office is Jebel Ali Village and few more around that. ( Spoke to few people and they suggested JLT or dubai marina for rent ) Family is me , wife and 1 son - 7 years . I have the following questions and would appreciate any inputs 

1. Have been researching and there are few areas like ajman etc with lower rentals - are these good places to live and how easy is the commute ? or is it advised to live nearby at a higher rental like JLT or Dubai marina , are there any similar low cost development areas that are reasonable (wife doesn't work), kid preferably has to be put in a British curriculum school..no other major obligations

2. Is it possible for me to buy a home instead of renting straight away given that people are saying the property market is quite down ?

3. I hold a UK license will i be able to drive with it , if so for how long ? if not what is the procedure to obtain the license ? and how difficult it is?

4. Is it possible to have maids for house hold work ? any idea on average cost for the same ? daily? weekly?


----------

